# ABS Lights ON on Dashboard



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

One(or more) of the wheel speed sensors (built into each hub bearing assembly) is not sending a signal to the ABS module.

Could be a bum hub (or more) or a open within the fine wire harness, either under the insulation or one of the connectors has become insulated from its corresponding connector.
To accuratly determine which one, the shop can access the ABS system memory.....

At no time is this light a result of fluid level or brake pad condition.
Although the light went off after the brake work it was nothing more than coincidence.

Unable to provide info beyond that just given......good luck finding a knowledgeable dealer.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby is correct. You need to find a different GM dealership. Any will do as GM's ABS system is the same across all their vehicles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Run screaming into the night from this stealership. They are at best incompetent. There was a problem with early model U.S. Cruzen ('11s & '12s) with the wheel speed magnetic rings getting dirty and messing up the magnetic pluses being read properly by the sensors. Back then, the fix was replacement. Supposedly, later models got some extra shielding from what I read. I agree with Robby.


----------

